

White Collars turn Blue - by Paul Krugman from 1996 - codeismightier
http://www.pkarchive.org/theory/backwrd2.html

======
rms
I submitted this to newmogul.com.

~~~
alnayyir
He's right you know. Especially if you consider how much easier it is becoming
to accomplish the non-trivial in the latest programming languages like ruby,
eventually, programming itself won't be a career anymore, it'll be an added-
value skillset, and eventually, a common skill.

That's why I'm a reverse engineer and systems programmer. :D

</advertisement>

~~~
tomjen
Certainly it is faster to develop a program in Ruby than the equivalent
program in 86 asm. On the other hand it is still the same mind that is needed
to produce the results (at least for anything that is not trivial).

~~~
alnayyir
Have you _met_ a professional VB (only) developer?

